# Can someone date this Crawford?



## Paul DeBelling (Oct 23, 2012)

*Can someone date this Crawford? UPDATED!!*

I would like to know how old this bike is  Thanks!!












  This is an all original paint bicycle by the crawford mfg and co. Hagerstown MD old leather troxel seat detail painted sprocket on the opposite side as normal bike. no brake  # on bottom of crank bracket is T 07558  Nice old metal pedals with toe clips that say the STD CO bridgeport on them  with this info can we narrow down the date of bike and get a closer value  Thanks!!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 23, 2012)

I can't tell you anything about it, But would you like to part with it?


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 23, 2012)

i would think between 1905-10.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 23, 2012)

According to the Wheelmen list:
http://thewheelmen.org/sections/bicyclebrands/showresults.asp?whichpage=5&pagesize=50&alphachar=C
Crawford was around from 1893 to 1902.  The fixed hub would have been standard all through that period, and the left side drive was a Crawford gimmick.  By eyball it's probably from the last half of that range.  The seat looks like a slightly later saddle and the seatpost doesn't fit the frame. Cool bike!


----------



## Paul DeBelling (Oct 23, 2012)

*anyone guess as to value*

What would value be for this bicycle?


----------



## scotch (Oct 23, 2012)

Andrew, why do you say the drive was a gimmick? It looks pretty cool to me! (but I might be biased!)


----------



## pelletman (Oct 23, 2012)

I think by 98 or 9 most all the safeties were showing up with coaster brakes so I'd say 96 to 8 ish.  Wrong saddle, missing grips I'd say around 500, but if I was a buyer I'd wanna buy lower cause saddles are 2 to 300, grips 100, tires 300...  Nice tall bike though.  Is there a model number on it somewhere?


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'll give $100 for the toe clips.

Paypal immediately.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks like a women's Mead Aristocrat saddle on this much older Men's bicycle.

Both nice parts, but they don't go together.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 24, 2012)

If you wanna sell it, I'll buy it.
I'll even let Lawrence get the toe clips first.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 24, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a gimmick!   I think the left side drive is cool, as is the chainless.  I'm surprised more fixies don't have left side drive from BMX parts.


----------



## scotch (Oct 24, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Nothing wrong with a gimmick!   I think the left side drive is cool, as is the chainless.  I'm surprised more fixies don't have left side drive from BMX parts.




just teasin'....it's all good, as they say.


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 24, 2012)

It's such a shame that people are already trying to buy parts off of it.  Maybe the
head badge is next....and then the forks.  Then someone can buy it for parts...
and then maybe someone will want to restore it back to original and scratch
their chin for the next 10 years trying to figure out what it is.  
Isn't there are topic here "How to Preserve old bicycles" for educational purposes?
That would be a great forum for some!!


----------



## s1b (Oct 24, 2012)

corbettclassics said:


> It's such a shame that people are already trying to buy parts off of it.  Maybe the
> head badge is next....and then the forks.  Then someone can buy it for parts...
> and then maybe someone will want to restore it back to original and scratch
> their chin for the next 10 years trying to figure out what it is.
> ...




I agree! Some bicycles should be left alone!


----------



## scotch (Oct 24, 2012)

corbettclassics said:


> It's such a shame that people are already trying to buy parts off of it.  Maybe the
> head badge is next....and then the forks.  Then someone can buy it for parts...
> and then maybe someone will want to restore it back to original and scratch
> their chin for the next 10 years trying to figure out what it is.
> ...




I agree as well. As a matter of fact I'm going to be offering my Crawford above to my LBS and museums if they want to house it for others to enjoy. I'd like to partner in getting it fixed up as I don't have the contacts or expertise to do it right.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you, now I know what my new bike is! bri.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 24, 2012)

corbettclassics said:


> It's such a shame that people are already trying to buy parts off of it.  Maybe the
> head badge is next....and then the forks.  Then someone can buy it for parts...
> and then maybe someone will want to restore it back to original and scratch
> their chin for the next 10 years trying to figure out what it is.
> ...




Funny, I was offering to buy it so I could ride it...


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 24, 2012)

Coaster Brake said:


> If you wanna sell it, I'll buy it.
> I'll even let Lawrence get the toe clips first.



Funny....maybe he could have the head badge too!!!  
The point is: bikes should stay together without giving away parts.
Hope you do have fun riding it......Enjoy!!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 24, 2012)

corbettclassics said:


> Funny....maybe he could have the head badge too!!!
> The point is: bikes should stay together without giving away parts.
> Hope you do have fun riding it......Enjoy!!




Removing an accessory that may hinder your riding experience is different from removing the headbadge in my book.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 24, 2012)

Paul DeBelling said:


> What would value be for this bicycle?




$600 would be a good offer.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 24, 2012)

Paul DeBelling said:


> What would value be for this bicycle?




I'd say $600 fair...saddle is too new. I'm having grips made for these vintage bikes...


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 24, 2012)

Okay, that settles it. $500 + $100 = $600.

Where do I pay.......?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 19, 2012)

..............................>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 19, 2012)

I sent you a PM


----------

